# CGC -



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Last night Chris and Leo got their CGC









This might not look like such a big deal since Leo has an RA and needs 1 more leg for his RE, but he has such weak nerves that he used to hide behind Chris when people approached to pet him, he would not even take cookies from them.

You go guys


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank you Carole


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

That's great!!!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi Angel

Thanks, I will pass it on


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is super! Sometimes what seems a "small" accomplishment is huge for a particular dog and that is what counts!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

congratulations!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

WTG! Congratulations!


----------

